# Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2010)

*Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Treiberwahn bei AMD 
Der Fünfte Hotfix Treiber diesen Monat bringt unter anderem MLA Kantenglättung für die HD5000 serie.

Weitere release notes:



> The AMD Catalyst Control Center now features the new AMD Catalyst AI  user interface options on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series (the new AMD  Catalyst AI options were previously only available for the AMD Radeon  6800 Series):
> 
> Fixed cases where Morphological Anti-Aliasing (MLAA) was not being correctly applied to games (very intermittently)
> OpenGL 4.1 beta support
> ...


Download
Quelle


----------



## RedBrain (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

oh my...

tja... da warte ich lieber auf finale version von catalyst 10.11


----------



## Shi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Och menno, wieso MLAA nicht für HD4k?


----------



## KrHome (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



RedBrain schrieb:


> oh my...
> 
> tja... da warte ich lieber auf finale version von catalyst 10.11


Der wird MLAA für die HD5k eventuell noch nicht unterstützen, da dieser Treiber hier vom 9. November ist und der 10.11 WHQL mit einiger Sicherheit schon länger bei Microsoft liegt. Es gab ja auch mal ne News, dass es offiziell erst mit dem 10.12 kommt.



Shi schrieb:


> Och menno, wieso MLAA nicht für HD4k?


Vermutung von mir: MLAA wird über Shader realisiert, die nur die DX11 fähigen Karten besitzen?!


----------



## mixxed_up (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Aha, die Installation läuft schon unter dem Namen AMD, das Symbol in der Schnellstartleiste ist nur das Catalyst Symbol. Mal sehen wann die das Design des Treibers verändern und auch die letzte Erinnerung an ATI vernichten. 

Ich denke mal, von AMD haben wir jetzt monatlich ganz schön viele Treiber zu erwarten.  Aber super, dass MLAA jetzt auch auf den 5000ern läuft.


----------



## Shinchyko (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Na supper. ich kann nichtmehr einstellen ob ich 2x,4x,8x AA haben möchte!! 

Imageshack - unbenanntrm.png

Werde wohl den 10.10d wieder drauftun müssen


----------



## Fate T.H (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



KrHome schrieb:


> Vermutung von mir: MLAA wird über Shader realisiert, die nur die DX11 fähigen Karten besitzen?!



Richtig MLAA nutzt DirectCompute welches DX11 Karten voraussetzt..

Laut AMD -> Post-Process filtering technique accelerated with DirectCompute.


----------



## Shinchyko (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Na supper. ich kann nichtmehr einstellen ob ich 2x,4x,8x AA haben möchte!!
> 
> Imageshack - unbenanntrm.png
> 
> Werde wohl den 10.10d wieder drauftun müssen




Ok isn kleiner Bug. Nach Restart funzt alles^.^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Warte noch auf dem 10.10f für CoD:Black Ops ^^


----------



## hanfi104 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Fate T.H schrieb:


> Richtig MLAA nutzt DirectCompute welches DX11 Karten voraussetzt..
> 
> Laut AMD -> Post-Process filtering technique accelerated with DirectCompute.


braucht man directcompute 4 oder 5?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Was wohl wenn es nur DX11 karten nützen könne`n....


----------



## hanfi104 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

konsolen können es auch und die unterstüzen auch nur dx9


----------



## KrHome (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> konsolen können es auch und die unterstüzen auch nur dx9


Entscheidend ist wohl nicht, ab wann MLAA technisch möglich ist, sondern ab wann es aus Performance-Sicht Sinn macht. Die aktuelle Implementierung kostet im Schnitt 30-40% Leistung. Gut möglich dass es mit DX9/10 Technik keinen Sinn machen würde. Die PS3 berechnet MLAA über den Cell. Das ist wieder was anderes.

Ich probiere nur schon eine Weile mit MLAA rum und in 80% aller Games ist es unbrauchbar. Es sieht wirklich nur auf Screenshots gut aus. 

In Bewegung führt es sehr oft zu hässlichen Artefakten, zermatscht das Bild und macht kleine Texte schwer lesbar. Außerdem sollte man zusehen es unter Windows zu deaktivieren, da es auch auf einige Programme, wie Windows Live Mail und das Media Center appliziert wird.

Kein HD4k Nutzer verpasst hier etwas. Da würde mich das fehlende SGSSAA viel mehr jucken. Deshalb wird's bei mir wohl bald wieder ne Nvidia.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



KrHome schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist wohl nicht, ab wann MLAA technisch möglich ist, sondern ab wann es aus Performance-Sicht Sinn macht. Die aktuelle Implementierung kostet im Schnitt 30-40% Leistung. Gut möglich dass es mit DX9/10 Technik keinen Sinn machen würde. Die PS3 berechnet MLAA über den Cell. Das ist wieder was anderes.
> 
> Ich probiere nur schon eine Weile mit MLAA rum und in 80% aller Games ist es unbrauchbar. Es sieht wirklich nur auf Screenshots gut aus.
> 
> ...


Ich denke man möchte auch einfach exklusive Features haben um Anreize zu einem Neukauf zu geben.
Man stelle sich vor VW würde ältere Autos kostenlos mit neuer Technik ausstatten.


----------



## KrHome (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ich denke man möchte auch einfach exklusive Features haben um Anreize zu einem Neukauf zu geben.
> Man stelle sich vor VW würde ältere Autos kostenlos mit neuer Technik ausstatten.


Da ich sowieso der festen Überzeugung bin, dass AMDs Treiberabteilung ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb ist, wäre es wohl ohnehin zu aufwändig, sodass sich die Marketingfrage garnicht erst stellt.


----------



## TheMF6265 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

 You Made My Day!


----------



## Gamiac (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Damit ist die 5850 wieder das beste Angebot zum Zocken und der letzte Vorteil der 5835-oc (ich meine die 6870) ist auch noch dahin .

mfg Mega


----------



## Frittenkalle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Du Schlaumeier, die 6870 zielt auch nicht darauf ab 5850 besitzer zum wechsel zu bewegen. Viel mehr erlöst sie die 5850 und schickt sie in den Ruhestand


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Du Schlaumeier, die 6870 zielt auch nicht darauf ab 5850 besitzer zum wechsel zu bewegen. Viel mehr erlöst sie die 5850 und schickt sie in den Ruhestand


könnten wir das rumgeflame jetzt mal beenden ? der nachfolger der 5850 wird erst noch kommen

6850 nachfolger der 5770 
6870 nachfolger der 5830
und da sie bei ner 5850 einiger masen mit halten kann und weniger strom verbraucht wird sie von einigen 
also nachfolger für die 5850 eingestuft was aber so nicht gewollt war von amd


----------



## XeL (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Frittenkalle schrieb:


> Du Schlaumeier, die 6870 zielt auch nicht darauf ab 5850 besitzer zum wechsel zu bewegen. Viel mehr erlöst sie die 5850 und schickt sie in den Ruhestand



Ruhestand^^Das ich nicht lache... ich kauf mir doch keine 6870 nur weil die in Spiele umgerechnet nichmal 10FPS mehr bringt Es sei denn ich hab geld im überfluss!

Solang die 5850 in mittel bis hohen Auflösungen bei mir nicht in die Knie geht werd ich auch kein *Update* der 5000er reihe kaufen,sondern warten bis wieder ne revolution ins haus steht z.B. HD7XXX  ..so long danke für den link zum Cata-10.10e!


mFg. XeL


----------



## Roman441 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Ich habe mir den hotfix installiert 
doch wo kann ich nun dieses MLA einstellen?
Habe eine HD 5870


----------



## jumperm (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Fate T.H schrieb:


> Richtig MLAA nutzt DirectCompute welches DX11 Karten voraussetzt..
> 
> Laut AMD -> Post-Process filtering technique accelerated with DirectCompute.



Direct Compute wird auch von der HD4xxx reihe unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Performance angeht geh ich auch eher davon aus, dass die HD4xxx zu schwach sein werden dies zu berechnen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Warte noch auf dem 10.10f für CoD:Black Ops ^^



dito


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



jumperm schrieb:


> Direct Compute wird auch von der HD4xxx reihe unterstützt.
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4774/unbenanntudd.png
> 
> Was die Performance angeht geh ich auch eher davon aus, dass die HD4xxx zu schwach sein werden dies zu berechnen.


Ja aber dabei gibt es Unterschiede - Direct Compute 4.x (das können die HD4K-Modelle) und DirectCompute 5.0 (ab DX11).
Wenn man sich die Mühe macht und mal ins DirectX SDK schaut, dann sieht man, dass die 4.x-Version sehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Ob MLAA damit nicht angemessen umsetzbar ist, lässt sich mangelns genauer Informationen zum Algorithmus natürlich schwer sagen.
Aber schon aus Marketinggründen wäre es dumm, sämtliche Features aktueller Karten auch den Vorvorgängern zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## 3-way (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Sollen die doch gleich den 10.11 rausbringen. November ist schon ziemlich lange.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



3-way schrieb:


> Sollen die doch gleich den 10.11 rausbringen. November ist schon ziemlich lange.


Ist noch nichtmal Halbzeit - im Normalfall kommt er in der letzten Woche des Monats.


----------



## jumperm (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ja aber dabei gibt es Unterschiede - Direct Compute 4.x (das können die HD4K-Modelle) und DirectCompute 5.0 (ab DX11).
> Wenn man sich die Mühe macht und mal ins DirectX SDK schaut, dann sieht man, dass die 4.x-Version sehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Ob MLAA damit nicht angemessen umsetzbar ist, lässt sich mangelns genauer Informationen zum Algorithmus natürlich schwer sagen.
> Aber schon aus Marketinggründen wäre es dumm, sämtliche Features aktueller Karten auch den Vorvorgängern zur Verfügung zu stellen.


das ist mir klar, dass es unterschiede zwischen Direct Compute 4.x und 5 gibt. Ich wollte lediglich darstellen, dass es "theoretisch machbar ist". Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass es nicht unbedingt Sinn macht. Wie in einigen Tests zu lesen scheint MLAA auch nicht das "non plus ultra" zu sein.

Vieleicht wird es ja noch einen optimierten Allgorithmus  für die HD4xxx geben. Es bleibt abzuwarten und man sollte sich nicht all zu viel Hoffnung machen, denn wie du geschrieben hast wären die ja dumm, alle funktionen in älteren Grafikkarten zu portieren.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

*AMD Catalyst 10.11 Now Available Through Windows Update

Rage3D 
*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*



> These drivers do not appear to have MLAA for HD 5000 series



Also ist der 10.10e neuer


----------



## mixxed_up (13. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Ich hab den 10.11 aber weder bei Windows Update noch sonst irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## DeRtoZz (14. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Angeblich soll per Windows Update als Optionales Update - Catalyst 10.11 verfügbar sein!

Könnte jemand mal probieren wer Windows 7 hat?

EDIT: Oh, je den Beitrag von Stingray93 übersehen. Sry


----------



## Derber-Shit (14. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

Also bei mir mal nicht.


----------



## klefreak (14. November 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10e bringt MLA offiziell für HD5k*

bei mir auch nicht, könnte aber daran liegen, dass sich den 10.10e installiert habe und der "Neuer" ist als der 10.11er .. daher bietet ihn W-Update auch nicht an (eigene Vermutung)

mfg


----------

